
The Next Big Language (2007) - swyx
https://steve-yegge.blogspot.com/2007/02/next-big-language.html
======
grantjpowell
> The features I've outlined don't make NBL a great language. I think a truly
> great language would support Erlang-style concurrency, would have a simpler
> syntax and a powerful macro system, and would probably have much better
> support for high-level declarative constructs, e.g. path expressions,
> structural dispatch (e.g. OCaml's match ... with statement) and query
> minilanguages. Among other things.

Elixir hits this pretty well.

Simple syntax ... Check

Erlang-style concurrency ... Double Check (has _exactly_ Erlang style
concurrency)

Powerful macro system ... Check, steals Lisp's amazing macro system verbatim

high-level declarative constructs ... Check, Pattern matching, `case do` `with
...`

------
prerok
I'm guessing the language he meant was go. Would be interested to know if I'm
correct :)

~~~
swyx
optional typing though?

~~~
disgruntledphd2
He revealed at some point that he was talking about Javascript.

Note the "other two" platforms it would run on would be the secret of it's
success, so web and mobile.

JS eventually got all of the things he asked for.

